
The Silicon Valley Suicides - janvdberg
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/12/the-silicon-valley-suicides/413140/?single_page=true
======
zeveb
I wonder how many of these children have been given anything to live for,
rather than simply goals like material gain.

~~~
crpatino
I think the problem is that you are supposed to figure out what to live for on
your own. If anything, they are given too much to live for, so when something
turns sour they do not know what else to do.

~~~
growthmaverick
Depression of being left behind is also an important factor.

